# errore riguardante /etc/conf.d/net all'avvio

## magowiz

mi compare all'avvio il seguente messaggio prima dell'attivazione dell'interfaccia lo :

```
Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $ifconfig_ set (or $iface_ for old-style configuration)
```

 Faccio presente che nel mio file di configurazione ho (come suggerisce /etc/conf.d/net.example) la sola riga 

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")
```

 dato che ho solo la scheda di rete impostata con dhcp. Su due computer ho la stessa identica configurazione ma solo su uno di essi ho questo errore. Che devo fare?

----------

## crisandbea

hai aggiornato qualcosa senza dare 

```
etc-update
```

prova ad inserire queste voci in /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

```

----------

## skypjack

Sarà un'ipotesi stupida, ma dopo il "ribaltone udev" dovuto all'aggiornamento, sicuro che sia ancora eth0 la tua scheda?  :Very Happy: 

Così, la butto lì, la giuria è pregata di lasciar stare...

----------

## noice

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> config_eth0=("dhcp")
> ```
> ...

 

forse è una questione di spazi..non dovrebbe essere:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

?

ma posso sbagliarmi  :Wink: 

----------

## magowiz

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Sarà un'ipotesi stupida, ma dopo il "ribaltone udev" dovuto all'aggiornamento, sicuro che sia ancora eth0 la tua scheda? 
> 
> Così, la butto lì, la giuria è pregata di lasciar stare...

 

No no, sono sicuro che sia ancora eth0, anche perchè altrimenti non funzionerebbe la rete dato che ho impostato solo quella, poi comunque anche ifconfig mi conferma che sia quella la scheda. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai aggiornato qualcosa senza dare
> 
> ```
> ...

 

no ho sempre dato un dispatch-conf dopo ogni aggiornamento.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> prova ad inserire queste voci in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

fatto ma non è cambiato nulla.

 *Quote:*   

> forse è una questione di spazi..

 

ho anche provato ad aggiungere gli spazi ma non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## crisandbea

ma quindi riesci a collegarti???? e quindi non è un errore ma un warning?? ho capito bene???

oltre quella riga che hai postato dell'errore(o warning) ci sono altre segnalazioni?? comunque prova ugualmente a dare un 

```
etc-update
```

.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> comunque prova ugualmente a dare un 
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sfugge il senso di suggerire un etc-update quando sostiene di aver già dato dispatch-conf  :Confused: 

A quanto ne so io sono equivalenti.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   comunque prova ugualmente a dare un 
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

infatti sono equivalenti almeno leggendo il man, ma sai come si dice : "chi non risica non rosica", ovvero se non provi non puoi averne conferma.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> infatti sono equivalenti almeno leggendo il man, ma sai come si dice : "chi non risica non rosica", ovvero se non provi non puoi averne conferma.

 

Diamine non stiamo parlando di fs ma di semplici sw che controllano l'esistenza di file ._cfg????_* , aiutano a integrarli nella configurazione attuale e li cancellano.

Quindi dopo averne lanciato uno (e aver preso una decisione per ogni file che ti sottopone) lanciare l'altro è inutile in quanto tutti i ._cfg????_* saranno già stati cancellati ...

----------

## crisandbea

[OT]vabbè che devo dirti, hai ragione, sono d'accordo, ma a volte mi è risultato utile lanciare entrambi i comandi quando ero all'inizio della mia esperienza con Gentoo/Linux. [/OT]

cmq ritornando [IT] , aspettiamo che magowiz ci faccia capire cosa ha fatto, e se si tratta di un errore o di un semplice warning.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> [OT]vabbè che devo dirti, hai ragione, sono d'accordo, ma a volte mi è risultato utile lanciare entrambi i comandi quando ero all'inizio della mia esperienza con Gentoo/Linux. [/OT]

 

Non mi sembra molto OT discutere la validità di un suggerimento ...

Il fatto è che continui a dire che potrebbe essere utile e che a te è risultato utile ma non spieghi come ...

Ti ho già detto che il lancio di uno dei due cancella tutti i ._cfg????_* e quindi dovrebbe essere inutile ma se tu sostieni che lanciarli entrambi ti abbia giovato vorrei capire in che modo visto che se fosse vero significherebbe che io non ho capito un cavolo di come funzionano questi due programmi ...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  ****

 

risposto via pm, per evitare di inondare il post, con considerazioni personali, che vanno al di fuori del problema di magowiz.

ciauz

----------

## magowiz

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> [OT]vabbè che devo dirti, hai ragione, sono d'accordo, ma a volte mi è risultato utile lanciare entrambi i comandi quando ero all'inizio della mia esperienza con Gentoo/Linux. [/OT]
> 
> cmq ritornando [IT] , aspettiamo che magowiz ci faccia capire cosa ha fatto, e se si tratta di un errore o di un semplice warning.
> 
> ciauz

 

in realtà più che un errore sembra un messaggio di warning perchè alla fine tutto funziona senza problemi. Ho provato anche a seguire l'handbook per la configurazione della rete ma la mia configurazione iniziale (quella con config_eth0("dhcp")) risultava corretta. Rimango perplesso.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso dispatch-conf/etc-update io so per certo che sono equivalenti.

----------

## crisandbea

quindi tutto ti funge, hai solo un warning, ...  :Smile:     che i due comandi sono equivalenti al 99,99%, lo dice il man... e l'ho confermato anche io nei post precedenti.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, fatto il punto della situazione e dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo che non ha senso lanciare etc-update e dopo dispatch-conf o viceversa.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ok, fatto il punto della situazione e dovremmo essere tutti d'accordo che non ha senso lanciare etc-update e dopo dispatch-conf o viceversa.

 

quoto, chiedo venia, se ho generato in magowiz un pò di confusione, ma era un mio ricordo errato.. 

ciauz

nb:grazie kernel78 x averm fatto tornare la "memoria".   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

@magwiz: prova a togliere o commentare la riga

```

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

```

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> @magwiz: prova a togliere o commentare la riga
> 
> ```
> 
> modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )
> ...

 

già da prima non avevo quella riga, comunque provo e vi faccio sapere.

----------

## Scen

Volendo fare i perfezionisti, ti basterebbe mettere in /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5"

```

in quanto, se non specificato, viene selezionato in automatico l'utilizzo di dhcpcd

 */etc/conf.d/net.example wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # If you have more than one DHCP client installed, you need to specify which
> 
> # one to use - otherwise we default to dhcpcd if available.
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

